
4coder, a modern text editor based loosely on Emacs - bwidlar
https://4coder.net
======
eggy
I bought it, because I wanted a light-weight and fast C-specific editor. I was
getting into it until I upgraded to Windows 10, and then the text rendered as
illegible characters. It was not a UTF font problem, but something else with
graphics. I filed a bug, and it was not fixed for a while, so I will have to
go and check it out again. I have been using neovim. I have not touched emacs
for about a year or so. Too many knucklebuster, non-intuitive keyboard
commands. Neovim/Vim is surprisingly easy to get productive on. I watched
Andrew Kelley livecode Zig in Vim, and I tried it again, and now I am in the
groove! YMMV between any editor!

~~~
taeric
Most Emacs commands have a sensible pneumonic. If I recall, vim was similarly
conversational in the best commands.

~~~
bryal
Mnemonic*. Pneu- means related to air.

~~~
taeric
Thanks! I don't know why I didn't spot check for this mistake. Is one I make
enough that I specifically look for it most posts... (Well, most posts it is
relevant. Clearly missed this one...)

------
stevekemp
Sadly the exensions are written in C++, so this is nothing nearly as dynamic
as Emacs.

~~~
qorrect
It's also not free, not even to try out.

~~~
nbm
There’s a free demo version (on the same page where you can buy it), although
that doesn’t allow you to exercise the customization via C++ code (which is
perhaps one of the most intriguing parts of the editor).

------
revertts
Allen Webster, the creator, was recently interviewed on the Handmade podcast.
I thought it was a good discussion - touched on text editors, performance, and
some interesting programming language ideas.
[https://handmade.network/podcast/ep/14a5407e-5f73-4c59-a422-...](https://handmade.network/podcast/ep/14a5407e-5f73-4c59-a422-44c4ece6a1bf)

------
jackcviers3
Why c++? The best part of emacs is the dynamic environment.

~~~
revertts
Many of the current users, including the creator, are in gamedev. Being
extensible in a language they’re already intimately familiar with is a selling
point.

~~~
blindluke
If targeting gamedev users, why not Lua? You can switch from Lisp to something
more people are familiar with without losing the dynamic environment.

------
the-peter
Call me when it has org-mode.

